# Solved: The InstallScript engine is missing Win 7 Ultimate 64



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Tonight I was trying to install Corel Word Perfect 11 when I got the following message:

The InstallScript engine is missing from this machine.
If available, please run ISSript.msi or contact your support personnel for further assistance.

When I try to run ISScript.msi I get the following message:

ISScript.msi
The InstallScript engine is missing from this machine

I have installed about a half dozen programs on this machine prior to this message. Now I can't install anything on it. 

Win 7 is totally new to me. I just installed it Monday. I have no idea what this means and therefore no idea what to do. I'm having a few other issues with Win 7 but can work on them later. Anyone have any ideas on how to correct this problem??



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 79 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114431 MB, Free - 93092 MB; D: Total - 76316 MB, Free - 71730 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M2V
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Right click on the Corel installer and select "Run as Administrator", see if it installs now.

2. Try this Microsoft Fixit utility
http://support.microsoft.com/mats/Program_Install_and_Uninstall

if no joy, see #3

3. More information on your error
http://consumerdocs.installshield.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=Q108158&sliceId=1


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll work on this shortly Mumbodog and let you know if it works. I am curious though. I installed the same copy of Win 7 64 bit to both my machines. I used the same disk. I did a format with the XP disk then switched over and did the setup off the Win 7 disk. Why wouldn't both be the same. I'm having no problems with the other machine but this one is causing a few issues that seem to be Win 7 specific. It makes no sense to me. I do know that the other system is different and a little better but still I think the problems are specific to Win 7 though I'm not positive. I'll include the info for both machines at the bottom. Let me know what you think. As stated, I've just installed Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit a few days ago so I'm really new to this. 

Thanks
Rob

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 79 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114431 MB, Free - 93092 MB; D: Total - 76316 MB, Free - 71730 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M2V
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 67 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3071 Mb
Graphics Card: ASUS EAH5450 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238372 MB, Free - 195846 MB; F: Total - 76316 MB, Free - 75238 MB; G: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 648252 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M3A
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Windows 7 install is not perfect, anything can go slightly wrong during install and cause small annoying problems, when in doubt do another clean install, no need to use an XP disk, W7 setup has the ability to delete/format partitions, I never pre-format when installing W7, I delete the partition I wish to install on, then highlight the unallocated partition and hit next, W7 will automatically format it and install. I have encountered many weird problems installing W7 on pre-formatted partitions, I always install W7 directly to an unallocated partition.


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well Mumbodog, I had a free evening. Guess what I'll be doing. I'll be reinstalling Win 7. I have a feeling that it may solve some of the issues I'm having. I didn't know preformatting the drive could cause any complications. It does make sense though. Come to think of it, the first machine was done straight off the disk. I was having problems with the second machine. It booted fine into XP but when the boot up was complete, there were no icons or task bar so I pulled the drive and formatted it with the first machine (using Win 7 lol). Then I installed Win 7. I would think this proves your point. Don't preformat before installing Win 7. Geez, they say that the windows platforms are getting better. In some ways they're right but in other ways, I believe that they're getting worse. I've never had an issue preformatting a drive before installing Windows. I'd ask "What Next" but I really don't think I want to know. lol

I thank you very much for your assistance.

Be Well, Stay Safe
Rob


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Could not get Corel 11 to work on this system. Tried the suggestions plus a lot of others from other forums. I gave up on Corel 11 and installed Corel Word Perfect Office 2000. It installed and works perfectly. Go Figure. An older version works. I'm not a big fan of anything Corel but I learned it years ago and continue to use it.

I thank you Mumbodog for your thoughts and insight. The new install of Win7 works great except for the sound. I get it working and when I reboot....no sound again. It's going in to the shop to be checked out. I also wasn't able to install Ultimate 64 on the machine so I settled for Pro 64. It works really good except for the one problem I mentioned.

I should mention that I tried the Corel 11 install on two machines and it was the same with both. I believe that Corel 11 is just a bad version of Corel. 

Thanks again for the help

Rob


----------

